# south west german meet 12/07/09



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Right here we go with the first of many once a month meets.

To be held at the Route 38 American Themed Bar and Restaurant, Trerulefoot, Saltash, Cornwall, PL12 5BL

(see http://www.route38carclub.co.uk/homepage.html)

Phone number - 01752 851038

Meeting times to be arranged nearer the date.

Add your name to the list if you can make it on Sunday the 12th of July.
i am going to post it on bmw audi vw and merc forums to make it german event .So if you got mates with those cars they are more than welcome to come along

1. woody m3evo
2. imolasport


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

1. woody m3evo
2. imolasport
3. aaron 320i
4. Gav_328T
5. swingles
6. parksie
7. Eko
8.m_attt
9. time36
10. anthonytsang
11. Yalden
12. kris


copy and paste and add your name to the bottom of the list


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

1. woody m3evo
2. Mike 530i
3. aaron 320i
4. Gav_328T
5. swingles
6. parksie
7. Eko
8. m_attt
9. time36
10. anthonytsang
11. Yalden
12. kris
13. rogrieguez
14. jester7s
15. driftglutton
16. Aberdean
17. Staddly
18. Ben - M5
19. Rob - M5
20. Martin - 3.0 E30

anyone on here up for it

we will be looking at doing one around the exeter area once we have found a suitable location


----------



## LCCoolH (May 18, 2009)

1. woody m3evo
2. Mike 530i
3. aaron 320i
4. Gav_328T
5. swingles
6. parksie
7. Eko
8. m_attt
9. time36
10. anthonytsang
11. Yalden
12. kris
13. rogrieguez
14. jester7s
15. driftglutton
16. Aberdean
17. Staddly
18. Ben - M5
19. Rob - M5
20. Martin - 3.0 E30
21. LCCoolH - 4.4 E38


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

bump

anymore???


1. woody m3evo
2. imolasport
3. aaron 320i
4. Gav_328T
5. swingles
6. parksie
7. Eko
8. m_attt
9. time36
10. anthonytsang
11. Yalden
12. kris
13. rogrieguez
14. jester7s
15. driftglutton
16. Aberdean
17. Staddly
18. Ben - M5
19. Rob - M5
20. Martin - 3.0 E30
21. bmwdel
22. itAlex
23. LCCoolH - 4.4 E38
24. Bazman
25. bigtkb E30 325i
26. smally E46 323i
27. dave E46 325i
28. AL D
29. Benjy
30. CrazyChris
31. OBs
32. L2DFP
33. Boro&Beth audi forum maybe plus 2


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

1. woody m3evo
2. imolasport
3. aaron 320i
4. Gav_328T
5. swingles
6. parksie
7. Eko
8. m_attt
9. time36
10. anthonytsang
11. Yalden
12. kris
13. rogrieguez
14. jester7s
15. driftglutton
16. Aberdean
17. Staddly
18. Ben - M5
19. Rob - M5
20. Martin - 3.0 E30
21. bmwdel
22. itAlex
23. LCCoolH - 4.4 E38
24. Bazman
25. bigtkb E30 325i
26. smally E46 323i
27. dave E46 325i
28. AL D
29. Benjy
30. CrazyChris
31. OBs
32. L2DFP
33. Boro&Beth audi forum maybe plus 2
34. big_si - "Tango'd"mk3 Golf VR6!
35. polo-w gt- mk3 cabby
36.mtecrick e46 m3
37.e30 325i sport
38.e46 330 sport
39. sharkeye
40. carl audi s3


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

we are meeting at 11.30


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

PLEASE READ,

I have just spoken to Route 38 to inform them of the potential numbers, being that we'll be arriving around 11.30 I've booked both of their large tables from 12pm onwards.

In total that'll provide room to sit between 16 and 20 people at once; although they are happy for us to drip feed into the restaurant as we like.

Being that the restaurant are happy for us to use their grounds for the meet I think it'd be nice if people could respect the owners and perhaps indulge in their service for lunch in the restaurant or perhaps a coffee/drink at their bar (as opposed to bringing our own drinks etc from Tesco).

What'd be useful is if people could requote the attendance list and place a (L) beside your name if you're interested in lunch... this was I could adjust the booking to suit, if need be.

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

1. woody m3evo L
2. imolasport [L] +3
3. aaron 320i
4. Gav_328T
5. swingles+Richie - polo GTi
6. parksie
7. Eko
8. m_attt
9. time36 (L)
10. anthonytsang
11. Yalden (L)
12. kris
13. rogrieguez
14. jester7s
15. driftglutton
16. Aberdean
17. Staddly
18. Ben - M5
19. Rob - M5
20. Martin - 3.0 E30
21. bmwdel
22. itAlex
23. LCCoolH - 4.4 E38
24. Bazman
25. bigtkb E30 325i
26. smally E46 323i
27. daveA E46 328i
28. AL D
29. Benjy
30. CrazyChris
31. OBs
32. L2DFP
33. Boro&Beth audi forum maybe plus 2
34. big_si - "Tango'd"mk3 Golf VR6!
35. polo-w gt- mk3 cabby
36. mtecrick e46 m3
37. e30 325i sport
38. e46 330 sport
39. sharkeye
40. carl audi s3
41. thesmileyone
42. b4by_kangaroo - Arosa
43. Damien.wrl Mk2 gti / 997 C4s
44. Jk - Passat V6 Syncro
45. MK2 ANT- mk2 golf driver
46. 8vMatt- VW Corrado VR6
47. monkey
48. baker. 3.28 vert
49. [email protected] + Gibbo e30 vert
50. deMK1 - Corrado
51. StreetBassScott - PoPo-Low Boomer
52. B15NAC
53. Bishy E55 AMG "L X 2"
54. Si - Mk2 Golf VR6


----------

